# what gas regulator to buy for burner?



## symphony1975 (4/2/13)

hey

i have a 3 ring burner which has what I think is a standard BBQ regulator on it attached to a gas bottle and I want to soup my burner up a bit to get my pot boiling quicker.

my current reg has printed on it... 2.3 kPa max inlet pressure 1750kPa

what do I need to look for in a new reg (kPa) and where can anyone suggest I buy it? I have looked in my local hardware store and online but no luck and am no sure what to specifically look for. I am in eastern suburbs melbourne

cheers


----------



## sp0rk (4/2/13)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Threaded-Lever-Control-Gas-Pressure-Regulator-Valve-for-Cooker-/150954670174?pt=AU_Utensils&hash=item232599785e&_uhb=1#ht_2060wt_1139
That'll do the job
it's more or less the same as the one i'm using
just take the hosetail fitting off and grab a gas hose from bunnings (it has the appropriate fittings to attach to the reg)


----------



## Helles (4/2/13)

Grain and Grape have Med pressure reg
I use with Italian spiral burner to boil 100lt
Tried it on 3 ring much better than a BBQ reg
Works better with Spiral burner though


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/2/13)

Umm tried looking here ADJUSTABLE GAS REGULATOR.
Nev


----------



## stux (5/2/13)

And beerbelly and craftbrewer 

Works great with my Italian spiral too


----------



## DU99 (5/2/13)

+1 on Nev's suggestion..


----------



## pk.sax (5/2/13)

Stux said:


> And beerbelly and craftbrewer
> Works great with my Italian spiral too
> 
> 
> ...


Did you reach orbit?!


----------



## Yob (5/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Umm tried looking here ADJUSTABLE GAS REGULATOR.
> Nev


These are great, work really well on my 3 ring.. (with a keggle)

Whats postage to Vic on these??


----------



## matho (5/2/13)

I have a grain and grape med pressure reg on a 3 ring burner and it boils 30l of wort no worries


----------



## mondestrunken (11/5/13)

Hi fellow gas-brewers.

I'm in the same situation as OP. Also, my 3-ring burner is putting black soot over my pots, which I think means I'm not getting enough gas pressure. It's a real pain to clean and everything ends up black at the end of brew day.

I'm just wondering if there's any safety issues with using a different regulator on the 3-ring burner?

Cheers.


----------



## felten (11/5/13)

I had the same problems with sooting, but kept the regulator and upgraded to a spiral burner. It's more gas efficient and way more powerful even using the low pressure reg.

Just my 2c anyway.


----------



## adryargument (11/5/13)

I use a 4-ringb burner (3 rings on only) for a 98l kettle with a medium reg.
At 80l full i can get a non-sooting vicious boil at about 2/3 open.

Medium reg will destroy it.

However my italian spiral burner spits out soot and shoots out one side only. Need to fix it up as its second hand...


----------



## mondestrunken (13/5/13)

Thanks felten & adryargument.

No one's answered my question though: is there a safety issue ramping up the regulator on a 3-ring burner?

Cheers,


----------



## Yob (13/5/13)

I dont believe so… better bloody not be, been using it for 2 years, that is, medium pressure reg on a 3 ring


----------



## Muscovy_333 (31/7/13)

Anybody shipped one of these over?
http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Adjustible-Regulator-Assembely/dp/B007PS0938/ref=pd_sim_lg_2

wondering whether they will plug straight into any Aussie gas bottle.
Apologies for the ignorance, I'm not great with thread sizes...


----------



## WarmBeer (31/7/13)

Muscovy said:


> Anybody shipped one of these over?
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Adjustible-Regulator-Assembely/dp/B007PS0938/ref=pd_sim_lg_2
> 
> wondering whether they will plug straight into any Aussie gas bottle.
> Apologies for the ignorance, I'm not great with thread sizes...


Wouldn't that be for propane? 

Don't know if it makes a difference, but we're all LPG in Aus. Not even sure if it would have the correct threading direction, as Aust standard gas threads are all left-handed.


----------



## sp0rk (31/7/13)

If it's the same threads and size, it makes no difference


----------



## jaypes (31/7/13)

Get a Rambo adjustable reg from Auscrown


----------



## Phillo (31/7/13)

Got mine from Beerbelly.

Turned my 3 ring into an inferno.


----------



## GalBrew (1/8/13)

Phillo said:


> Got mine from Beerbelly.
> 
> Turned my 3 ring into an inferno.


I also got one from beerbelly to go with my spiral burner. On full power, it almost sets the roof on fire. (Note I do not use it at full power, only open the reg up a touch).


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (1/8/13)

I think qldkev bought one, might be worth a look on his website.


----------



## Spiesy (1/8/13)

what's up with the soot on the bottom of pots?

I have a HP reg and 4 ring burner, puts out PLENTY of fire... I dial the reg back as I don't believe shooting flames halfway up my brewpot is overly efficient, but I get soot... doesn't soot just come with the territory? Or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Muscovy_333 (1/8/13)

Muscovy said:


> Anybody shipped one of these over?
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Adjustible-Regulator-Assembely/dp/B007PS0938/ref=pd_sim_lg_2
> 
> wondering whether they will plug straight into any Aussie gas bottle.
> Apologies for the ignorance, I'm not great with thread sizes...


Should have stated my reason for asking.
I'm looking at the NASA burner from amazon and know for a fact that this reg will plug into it no dramas.
My question is really, does anyone know or more importantly, has anyone shipped one of these and plugged them in to an Aussie LPG botlle.

If you click on the link and scroll down it shows three items that Im thinking of bundling together. The NASA burner that I know people have shipped, a small adapter and the HP adjustable reg. I was thinking of consolidating on shipping and having a set-up ready to go instead of chasing bits and pieces in Aus.


----------



## QldKev (1/8/13)

my 2c

The US reg needs mods for it to work on our LPG bottles. If you have an old LPG bbq reg to donate for parts you can build a reg from the two of them easily. Auscrown here in Australia sell the 0-207kpa reg a lot cheaper than a lot of other places, and is what I recommend.

Soot is from the burner means it is not getting enough oxygen.

Using a higher pressure reg on a burner than it is designed for can be dangerous. But a lot of people do it.

I've had a 3ring, that I enlarged the jets and outlets and even ran a high pressure reg on. I've had a Mongolian burner that I've also swapped the standard pressure reg to a high pressure reg, and I have use NASA burners. IMHO the best LPG burner is the NASA if you don't mind the noise level. But even the Mong with the high pressure reg was noisy, mine just glowed a bit too red with the high pressure reg for my liking.

NASA burners vary in sizing, from 80,000btu to 150,000btu; with the 100,000btu being fairly common. Even the smallest at 80,000btu is a lot of heat. Under my 140L kettle before I converted to electricity I have 2 x 150,000btu NASA. I found one was enough for the job, but 2 made the job a lot faster and since they were working less they are quieter.


----------



## carniebrew (1/8/13)

QldKev said:


> ...
> Soot is from the burner means it is not getting enough oxygen.
> ...


I've only just started boiling with a 4-ring/75,000 BTU burner, and noticed black soot on the bottom of my pot. When you say it's not getting enough oxygen, are you saying the pot is too close to the flame, i.e. I need to raise the pot somehow?


----------



## QldKev (1/8/13)

Are the air vents open fully?, and also you could try adjusting the height. Also around the burner do you have any sort of wind protection that could cause a lack of air?


----------



## S.E (1/8/13)

Muscovy said:


> Anybody shipped one of these over?
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Adjustible-Regulator-Assembely/dp/B007PS0938/ref=pd_sim_lg_2
> 
> wondering whether they will plug straight into any Aussie gas bottle.
> Apologies for the ignorance, I'm not great with thread sizes...


My high pressure reg from the UK didn’t fit the bottles here but I unscrewed the threaded connection (can’t remember what it’s called) and replaced it with one from an old bbq that had been thrown out.


----------



## Spiesy (1/8/13)

QldKev said:


> Are the air vents open fully?, and also you could try adjusting the height. Also around the burner do you have any sort of wind protection that could cause a lack of air?


I do, yes. But I think I'd rather a wind break, with more flame on target, than a clean bottom of a pot. Soot on the outside of the pot I can live with.


----------



## AntonW (1/8/13)

Have a look at the *COMRI-30* here: http://www.tejassmokers.com/gasregulators.htm

They also sell the adaptors that you need to connect it to your burner. Send them an email to find out what you need.

It's in the US, and shipping is unreasonable unless you use a freight forwarder.

Or you could PM me and I'll sell you my spare one (and an adaptor) for $100 plus postage. It's got a 5 foot stainless hose on it. Cost me $USD80.95 not including freight, and the adaptor was about $5 so you'd be getting it for less than what it cost me. It's good quality and it does the job; I couldn't find what I wanted in Australia.

I use it to run a mongolian burner and it gives me a little bit of control over the size of the flame. The dial makes it easier to repeat the pressure setting.


----------



## billygoat (1/8/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Wouldn't that be for propane?
> 
> Don't know if it makes a difference, but we're all LPG in Aus. Not even sure if it would have the correct threading direction, as Aust standard gas threads are all left-handed.


LPG in BBQ bottles in Australia is Propane. Same as the 45Kg house bottles.
LPG (liquefied petroleum gas) by definition is either Propane or Butane.
Autogas for cars, is LPG and can be either Propane or a mix of Propane/Butane depending on the supplier.


----------



## snoozer (1/8/13)

Rub some dishwashing detergent on the underside of your pot/keggle before u brew and any soot just wipes off easily


----------



## Muscovy_333 (4/9/13)

S.E said:


> My high pressure reg from the UK didn’t fit the bottles here but I unscrewed the threaded connection (can’t remember what it’s called) and replaced it with one from an old bbq that had been thrown out.


NASA burner from amazon arrived yesterday.
Just need to find the threaded connection you talk about off an old BBQ.
Does anyone (who has bought a US NASA burner) know the actual dimensions of the "discussed" adapter? Im hopeless with thread size...


----------



## S.E (4/9/13)

Muscovy said:


> NASA burner from amazon arrived yesterday.
> Just need to find the threaded connection you talk about off an old BBQ.
> Does anyone (who has bought a US NASA burner) know the actual dimensions of the "discussed" adapter? Im hopeless with thread size...


You can buy one from a Gas Shop if you can’t find an old bbq.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (7/9/13)

S.E said:


> You can buy one from a Gas Shop if you can’t find an old bbq.


Thank you, went on a hunt for an old BBQ this arvo...no luck.
Gas shop it is, when I can align my working hours to actually get to one!

I will be very happy if I can find this adapter easy enough.
Burner capable of 150 000BTU for 35bucks landed, build a stand ( I was lucky enough to score one of a mate for a few good brews), find the adpater, and brew big!
Amazon had it to me in 2 weeks


----------



## Wolfman (8/9/13)

Muscovy said:


> ( I was lucky enough to score one of a mate for a few good brews),


Do you brew good brews??


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/9/13)

Wolfman said:


> Do you brew good brews??


Well, I told him I'd fix him up with a few good brews...last brew was a bit iffy but the next one will be a corker. I can feel it in my bones.
My new burner will enable me to produce twice as much in one hit...better be good!
I have way to much respect to palm off crappy beers to this bloke...
I digress, seems I've railroaded this thread.

On the flip side, a medium adjustable reg seems on all accounts to be the reg for the job...
The thing I never unstood about regs is whether when you adjust from the reg you are messing with the gas/air efficiency at the burner. Surely some of these bigger burners would have a sweet spot and need a certain amount of grunt to allow them to run efficiently.


----------

